# Is this an 2008 TCR?



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

Is this an 2008 Giant TCR? Can't seem to find it in Bikepedia....

High quality road bike, affordable price - Mississauga / Peel Region Bikes For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada.

Thanks !


----------



## edscueth (Jul 12, 2008)

Hopefully someone else will chime in but I believe its older then an '08. Have you tried researching it? I would guess an '04, maybe an '02.


----------



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

edscueth said:


> Hopefully someone else will chime in but I believe its older then an '08. Have you tried researching it? I would guess an '04, maybe an '02.


do you think it's worth $700?


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

DOnt think it is have a look at the link for the 2008 model do asearch through giants archive Giant Bicycles Archive


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That's more like a 2002 model. Definitely not 2008.


----------

